# Maple Bowl



## jasonb (Mar 4, 2018)

~8" maple, I believe I got from @TimR. Even with a sharp scraper and light touch had a tough time with tear out. Any tips/methods when dealing with it?

Reactions: Like 9 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Mar 4, 2018)

Very nice Jason!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 4, 2018)

Some maples are just prone to tearout, unfortunatly it just requires a lot of sanding to get it out completely. But a piece like that is worth the time and effort. Sanding often is a necessary evil that most people do not like to do.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## TimR (Mar 4, 2018)

Nice work Jason! Even with solid wood, I sometimes resort to issues with tear out by soaking the problem area with unwaxed shellac before the final smoothing cuts. The unwaxed shellac can be finished with your choice finish. It dries fast but I usually give it a full hour before taking last cuts.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Mar 4, 2018)

I apply shellac (stiffens up the fibers) and let it dry then go in with a cleaning cut followed by the dreaded sanding.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Woodworking Vet (Mar 4, 2018)

When working with wood prone to tear out such as some of my spalted birch I will apply a couple coats of thinned shellac based sanding sealer. I thin it 50/50 with alcohol which allows it to penetrate deeper into the wood and it dries in a minute or two. I still give it five or ten minutes. I also use a freshly sharpened bowl gouge as it will cut the wood fibers with minimal tear out which in turn requires minimal sanding. Even with wood that is prone to tear out with a sharp bowl gouge I can usually start standing at 120 or 180. A scraper doesn't cut, instead it will pull the wood fibers out leaving horrible tear out. I'll use scrapers for rough shaping as its good at bulk wood removal but if you can try using a sharp gouge for your final cuts.

Nice bowl, I really like the form.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Mar 4, 2018)

Nice work!

For tricky wood, shear scraping sometimes works for me. Other times, a detail gouge will leave a better surface. Occasionally, a smaller bowl gouge will do the trick.

Wet sanding can be really helpful. I like to use walnut oil for wet sanding, but you can use water also.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Mar 5, 2018)

The final result looks like you conquered the sanding demon -- beautiful wood, shape, etc. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## David Hill (Mar 6, 2018)

Nice bowl!! i’ve never turned Maple, but fo use some native woods prome to tear out. For those I’ve discovered using scraper— both “regular” and negative rake .


----------



## barry richardson (Mar 8, 2018)

Sweet bowl Jason! Try laying a sharp skew flat on the tool rest like a scraper, usually works for me.


----------



## Robert Baccus (Mar 18, 2018)

Try a scary sharp, honed, 3/8" bowl gouge cutting downhill. Thinned lacquer to set up the fibers help also. Cut at high rpms with a slow light bevel cut. Every one has a favorite method.


----------



## jasonb (Mar 18, 2018)

Much appreciated for all the advice, I am looking forward to try again on another blank.


----------

